# Need help - where does this part go?



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Took apart my QW for paint and now I'm putting her back together. I have this part and I'm don't remember how it attaches or what it does:banghead: I recall it attaches to the drivers side front bumper bolts ( I think). Any help would be appreciated


----------

